# Fresh water crocodile Questions



## Damo1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post on this forum. I am looking at getting a crocodile in the future (in a year or 2) and am wondering if I could get some questions answered.

1. How long can it live in a 1.2m x 1.2m pond from a hatchling?

2. I am thinking of using an intex pool for the water area. Is this a good idea?

3. If anyone has adults if you could share pictures of your enclosures that would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liamllama (Sep 4, 2017)

Are you thinking Freshwater or Saltwater out of curiosity


----------



## Damo1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Freshwater crocodile.


----------



## Damo1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Murph_BTK (Sep 20, 2017)

Damo, where do you live?? Darwin?? I have had 4 freshies in the past and you can only keep them in suburban areas until they reach 60cm then you have to return them to the place of purchase.. same goes of salties.. my advice is to set up a decent fish tank.. and make it 3/4 water 1/4 land (I will find pics of my old set ups) and it's all about feeling secure and warm.. like any reptile heat is huge.. but first off can you keep them where you live?? 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Damo1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Victoria


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 31, 2017)

that's the range of freshies, i know they're tough, but without anything else it may be hard...(tho i don't know if you live inland vic, so i may be wrong.


----------



## Damo1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Live in cbd of Melbourne but want to move rural as soon as I can only 17 so a fair while to I can exicute my plan


----------

